# Do you think you made the right career choice? (For non-professionals)



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

20centrfuge said:


> As a child I wanted to be an artist....I drew all the time and casually felt like one day I would be an artist. Then as a 11 year old, I was convinced to pick up the trumpet and play in the school band. I fell in love with the instrument and from then on I wanted to be a professional trumpeter. I studied trumpet in college and my professors felt like I had talent and a great sound, but I came to realize that the physical nature of my lips left me with relatively poor endurance on the instrument and limited my ability to compete for a job as an orchestral trumpeter. I struggled with it for years.
> 
> Finally I decided that there was no way I could make a career as a trumpeter work.. I then looked into teaching and conducting. To make a long story less long...I found that my introverted nature didn't fit well with the executive/extrovert/dynamism required of a good conductor or school teacher.
> 
> ...


----------

